# Vital Gear E2C Adapters.



## lightknot (Feb 12, 2021)

*Vital Gear E2C flashlight head to body adapters.* Black, HAIII anodized 6061 aluminum. Brand new. Yours will be in the retail packaging. Will work on any flashlight with "E" series threads at the head.
Converts "E" series threads to "C" series threads. Allows for use of a P60/D26 LED drop-in on an E body flashlight. Just add the head bezel (Surefire part # Z44) from any Surefire P/G/C/Z Series flashlight, and you're good to go! *$13 each shipped USA*












Function: Attaches an E body to a C bezel or head. i.e.: Attaches a Surefire E1E, E2L, E1B and similar body to a Surefire Z44 bezel, or any head that fits on a Surefire 6P body.
If you have ANY questions, please ask. To purchase, please post an "I'll take one", or "I'll take three" or similar. I will send you the PayPal address.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 24, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 21, 2021)

Still have some available.


----------



## Renthall (Mar 21, 2021)

Ill take one


----------



## lightknot (Mar 21, 2021)

*Renthall,* one is yours. PM incoming with PayPal address.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 24, 2021)

Still have some.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 31, 2021)

Several available.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Apr 1, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## a1sealbeach (Apr 3, 2021)

Got the package few minute ago. As usually fast and insured. And contents are simply more than generous. Thank you.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 6, 2021)

Glad to help.
More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 8, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 14, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 23, 2021)

Still available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (Apr 26, 2021)

More available. Wholesale inquiries welcome.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 30, 2021)

Still have lots left.


----------



## lightknot (May 5, 2021)

More available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (May 28, 2021)

Several available.


----------



## lightknot (Jun 6, 2021)

June 2021 - Lots of adapters available!


----------



## lightknot (Jun 29, 2021)

Plenty available


----------



## lightknot (Jul 9, 2021)

More left.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 11, 2021)

Still have a few. Volume pricing available.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 21, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 29, 2021)

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Aug 18, 2021)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Aug 24, 2021)

Have a few left.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 9, 2021)

Have a few left.


----------



## TheJLew85 (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ll take two please.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok! PM sent with payment info.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 14, 2021)

adapters shipped. More available.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 18, 2021)

BTTT.


----------



## lightknot (Oct 19, 2021)

more available


----------



## lightknot (Dec 20, 2021)

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 10, 2022)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 25, 2022)

Still have a few.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 11, 2022)

Still available.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 26, 2022)

More available.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 21, 2022)

Still have a few.


----------



## lightknot (May 12, 2022)

BTTT


----------

